# Yao/CNT vs Melbourne Tigers clips & pics



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao, man amongst boys


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Yao Ming. He was ok he got like 12 points 8 rebounds or something.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Big Wall looking good!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

He looks alot more flexible and agile. Can't tell if he has bulked up in the upper body though.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like Yao is a little bit faster.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*starts the Yao Ming song*:yay:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yippee, got me a Yao fix...gonna go put the tape in now fellas. YAO V SHAQ


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like the lil stare down


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

watched highlights from their 2nd game played in Macau (dammit if I knew earlier I'd so go to see it...), Yao honestly wasn't playing very hard (he said he was only at 50%) but still managed to get 25pts. In an exhibtion with the students he was screwing around and made a free throw with his left hand - Kobe-esque!!

and you can probably see that Yao finishes much harder at the rim now. He's gone a long way from being that lay-up machine from his rookie season.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Meh. The tallest Aussia C's are about a foot shorter than Yao!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't get this picture.


----------



## cipher05 (May 23, 2006)

think he was probably yawning


----------

